
Computer Science from the Bottom Up - adamnemecek
https://www.bottomupcs.com/
======
failsafe
what a fantastic resource! Just a thought...why did you start your bottom up
approach at the operating system level. Surely, if we are being purist's we
should start with mathematical constructs first. After all, computational
machines existed in the minds of mathematicians long before the any machine
was built.

